# Anyone else having troble with today's (02/24/09) hal update?



## vsoto (Feb 24, 2009)

I upgraded to hal-0.5.11_18 this morning and now I can't automount the usb thumb drives.
I get the error in dmesg output:

xptioctl: pass driver is not in the kernel
xptioctl: put "device pass" in your kernel config file

uname -a:

FreeBSD marvin 7.1-STABLE FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE #0: Sat Feb 14 12:11:29 PST 2009     vsoto@marvin:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MARVIN  amd64

grep pass MARVIN:

device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)

kldstat -v | grep pass:

		14 pass

ls -l /dev | grep pass:

crw-rw----  1 root   operator    0, 103 Feb 24 11:31 pass0
crw-rw----  1 root   operator    0, 104 Feb 24 11:31 pass1


Anyone has any idea of what's going on or how to fix it?

Thanks,

vsv.


----------



## ale (Feb 24, 2009)

Many commit has been made today for the hal port.
Try updating your ports tree and look if it needs to be updated.

EDIT:
mmh, maybe the commits was required to fix the build if it was failing.


----------

